# Top Three Game



## Donna

We used to do this on the forums a long time ago and it always generated a lot of fun and discussion. The rules are simple, I will start with a top three list of my choice (could be anything from top three fave foods to top three vacation spots to top three fave tv shows.) The next poster will add their own top three, but they also need to list a different top three from the previous poster.

I’ll start with my Top Three Favorite Song Remakes:
1) Sound of Silence, Disturbed
2) Diamonds & Rust, Judas Priest
3) Just Like a Pill, Asphalt Valentine

Next poster, please list your top three favorite song remakes and a list of your own choosing. The third poster will list their top three of your topic and one of their own. Clear as mud, y’all?


----------



## Donna

*Hey, y'all gonna leave a chick hanging??? Surely I'm not the only one around here with opinions.*


----------



## MattB

Okay, I'll take a stab at it.

Song remakes...

1. Summertime, Big Brother and the Holding Company
2. Morning Dew, Grateful Dead
3. Alabama Song, The Doors

Favourite TV Shows...

1. Columbo
2. Mad Men
3. Rick and Morty


----------



## Donna

Matt, you are my hero! Great remake choices as well.

Top 3 TV Shows:
1. Supernatural 
2. Law & Order
3. Big Brother

Top 3 Ice Cream Flavors:
1. Ben & Jerry’s strawberry cheesecake
2. Publix’ key lime pie
3. Haagen Daz’ caramel cone


----------



## Dromond

Top 3 Ice Cream Flavors:
Vanilla
Chocolate
Butter Pecan

Top 3 Animated Movies:
The Incredibles
Despicable Me
Up


----------



## Donna

Top 3 animated movies:
1. Heavy Metal
2. The Incredible Mr. Limpett (ok, not completely animated, but it's Don Knotts.)
3. Shrek

Top 3 movie soundtracks:
1. Heavy Metal (ironically, none of the songs on the album were actually considered heavy metal)
2. Purple Rain
3. The Crow


----------



## Angelette

In no particular order. Well, except we all know Pops is the best cereal.

Cereal
1. Pops
2. Trix
3. Honey Smacks

Mythical creatures 
1. Dragon
2. Mermaid
3. Phoenix

I would've put down pegasus if there were more options. My apologies winged horse lovers. :'(


----------



## kyle

Top 3 movie soundtracks:

1. Last of the Mohicans
2. Into the wild - Eddie Vedder
3. The Big Chill

Top 3 song remakes:

1. Bad Company - 5 Finger Death Punch
2. Simple Man - Shine Down
3. Sitting on the Dock of the Bay - Chris Martin - Coldplay (Bridge School Concert)


----------



## Dromond

Top 3 Song Remakes

1. Carry on Wayward Son - Anthrax
2. It's A Sin - Ghost
3. Smooth Criminal - Alien Ant Farm

Top 3 Candies:

1. M&Ms
2. Dark chocolate covered raisins
3. Reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## Donna

Top 3 Candies:
1. Lemonheads
2. Gummy Bears
3. Candied fruit slices

Top 3 Mythical Creatures:
1. Dragons!
2. Vampires
3. Wolf Shifters

Top 3 Cereals:
1. Shredded Wheat
2. Raison Bran
3. Honey Nut Cheerios

Top 3 Authors: (please note, these are personal favorites and not well known or prolific)
1. Olivia Dade
2. Molly O'Hare
3. Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## kyle

Top 3 candies 

1. Snickers
2. Kit kat
3. Turtles

Top 3 cereals

1. Cinnamin Rasin oatmeal
2. Crunchy wheat flakes with white chocolate covered Rasins.
3. Frosted flakes (boring I know but ...)


----------



## kyle

Songs that make you just crank the volume 

1. Dreams - The Cranberries
2. Bad to the bone - George Thorogood
3. Blitzkrieg bop - The Ramones

Favorite Bands/Groups (some of)

1. Ramones
2 Pearl Jam
3. Rolling Stones


----------



## Angelette

On second thought, I could've replaced Honey Smacks with Captain Crunch. Or Frosted Flakes.

Ice cream flavors
1. Vanilla bean (not a boring flavor)
2. Strawberry
3. Ube

Starbucks drinks
1. Caramel brulee latte (hot)
2. Iced caramel latte 
3. Pink drink


----------



## Dromond

Top 3 Starbucks drinks

1. Iced black tea
2. Iced black tea
3. Iced black tea (notice a pattern?)

Top 3 songs that make you sad

1. Lamplight Symphony - Kansas
2. The Show Must Go On - Queen
3. Hurt - Johnny Cash


----------



## Donna

Top 3 Songs That Make Me Sad:

1. High Enough, by Damn Yankees
2.Numb & In The End, by Linkin Park (technically 2 songs, but I always listen to them together, so...)
3. Here With Me, by Dido


Top 3 Songs That Make Me Happy:

1. One Week, by the Bare Naked Ladies
2. The Light, by Disturbed
3. And We Danced, by The Hooters


----------



## kyle

Songs that make me sad

1. Last kiss - Pearl Jam
2. Hear without you - 3 doors down
3. Candle in the wind - Elton John

Songs that make me happy 

Too many to list


----------



## Dromond

Oof, threadkill. Let me cast "resurrection" on it.

Top 3 Classic Movies

Casablanca
Singing in the Rain
Stagecoach


----------



## Donna

Top Three Classic Movies
1. Desk Set
2. The Ghost & Mrs. Muir
3. The Lion in Winter

Top Three Self Care Items
1. Books or audiobooks
2. Music
3. Green tea with local honey


----------



## kyle

Top Three Selfcare Items

1. Beer (IPA especially)
2. 110 SPF Face Shield (suntan lotion)
3. Black Card with no limit  

Top Three Baseball Movies

1. Bull Durham
2. Major League (original)
3. For the Love of the Game


----------



## Dromond

Top 3 Baseball Movies

1. A League of their Own
2. Major League (of course)
3. Field of Dreams

Top 3 Things You Avoid
1. Sticky things. Yuck!
2. Bugs. All of them!!
3. Illegal drugs


----------



## kyle

Top 3 things You Avoid

1. Chigas (nasty little bugs)
2. Virgina Creeper (same as poison ivy)
3. Spiders with red on their back. (Black widow)

Top 3 movies 

1. STARWARS (orig.)
2. Where the Buffalo Roam (Bill Murry as Huner Thompson) Fun as Sh#! 
3 Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Donna

Top Three Things I Avoid
1. Conflict/Arguments
2. Creepy Crawlers (includes humans, reptiles, insects, & spiders)
3. Hospitals

Top Three Movies I Enjoy
1. Tombstone
2. Excalibur
3. Highlander

Top Three Best Drummers _(technique and accuracy wise...I can't really judge based on style, because it's too subjective and I personally think drummers are the most overlooked players in any band)_
1. Mike Portnoy _(Dream Theater, Sons of Apollo, The Winery Dogs...dude plays with everybody!)_
2. Neil Peart _(Rush, of course)_
3. Jeff Plate _(TSO, Savatage, Metal Church)_


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Top 3 Drummers
Neil Peart 
John Bonham 
Stewart Copeland

Top 3 Colognes 
Aspen 
Old Spice 
Brut


----------



## kyle

Top 3 colognes - women's - took a little editorial freedom 

1. Lauren
2. Channel
3. Tequila - (because Tequila make her squeala') Ha ha ha 

Top 3 comedy movies

1. Animal House
2. Stripes
3. Analyse This


----------



## Donna

Top 3 Women’s Scents…………Top 3 Men’s Scents
1. Ballet Rose…………………….1. Chanel Bleu 
2. Tommy Girl……………….…….2. Tommy Hilfiger
3. Chanel #5………………………3. Dial Soap & Old Spice 

Top 3 Comedy Movies
1. Anything
2. Starring
3. Brendan Fraser 

Top 3 Smartphone Apps
1. Rain Aware
2. YouTube
3. Spotify


----------



## MattB

Top 3 Smartphone Apps (My faves)
1. Atmosphere
2. Memrise
3. The Simpsons Tapped Out 

Top 3 British Comedy Series
1. Toast of London
2. Monty Python's Flying Circus
3. The IT Crowd


----------



## Dromond

Top 3 British Comedy Series
1. The Vicar of Dibley
2. Fawlty Towers
3. Are You Being Served

Top 3 Ways to Eat Eggs
1. Scrambled
2. Omelet
3. Benedict


----------



## MattB

Top 3 Ways to Eat Eggs
1. Sunny-side Up
2. Egg Salad
3. Deviled

Top 3 Horror Movies
1. The Exorcist
2. Hereditary
3. The Shining


----------



## kyle

3 ways to eat eggs 

1. BECON EGG AND CHEESE BUSCUIT 
2. Egg foo young
3. Egg salad sandwich

Top 3 comedy movies

1. Animal House
2. Caddyshack
3. Where the Buffalo Roam


----------



## kyle

Got me by 4 minutes


----------



## agouderia

Top 3 comedy movies:

1. Some like it hot
2. 1, 2, 3
3. A Fish named Wanda

Top 3 national anthems:

1. Marseillaise
2. Il Canto degli Italiani/Fratelli d'Italia
3. Υμνος εις την Ελευθεριαν/Hymn to Liberty


----------



## kyle

Top 3 National Anthems

1. Star Bangled Banner - Slash 
2. Same - Hendricks 
3. Same - Slash at his pool party

Top 3 Foods

1. Seafood/shellfish 
2. Chinese
3. Steak


----------



## Donna

Top 3 Ways to Eat Eggs:
1. Scrambled
2. Boiled
3. Cadbury

Top 3 Horror Movies:
1. The Omen (original)
2. Fright Night (original)
3. The Blair Witch Project (original)

Top 3 Comedy Movies:
1. The Blues Brothers
2. Encino Man (come on, Brendan Fraser in a loin cloth!)
3. Airheads

Top 3 National Anthems:
1. Scotland the Brave
2. God Save the Queen
3. Star Spangled Banner

MY Top 3 Food Choices:
1. Desserts/Sweets (especially anything made with lemons)
2. Bacon
3. Chicken Stir Fry

Top 3 Dims Forums:
1. Daily Living
2. Forum Games
3. BBW/FA Board
(p.s. I miss Hyde Park)


----------



## kyle

Cadbury .... yes


----------



## Rojodi

Top 3 Comedy Movies:
1. Caddyshack
2. Slap Shot
3. Blues Brothers

Top 3 Defunct Soccer Team Names:
1. Caribous of Colorado
2. Hartford Hellions
3. New England Tea Men (owned by Lipton Tea)

Top 3 Best Doctors
1. Dr. Pepper
2. Dr. J
3. Doctor Who


----------



## kyle

Top 3 Doctors

1. Doc Holiday
2. Doc Severinsen
3. Doctor Vinnie Boom Bah - Rodney Dangerfield's Doctor 

Top 3 Actors/role/movie

1. Kevin Costner/Crash Davis/Bull Durham
2. John Travolta/Chili Plamer/Get Shorty
3. Clive Owen/ Arthur/King Arthur


----------



## Dromond

Top 3 Actors/role/movie

1. Matt Damon/Mark Watney/The Martian
2. John Wayne/Reuben "Rooster" Cogburn/True Grit
3. Clint Eastwood/Harry Callahan/Dirty Harry

Top 3 Classic cars/year

1. Dodge Charger/1969
2. Chevrolet Impala/1970
3. Chevrolet Corvette/1969


----------



## kyle

Good choices on the movies. Might have picked a couple, three myself. (The Martian got panned, but actually a good flick) And ... "did I fire 5 or 6"
"Seeing as this is a 44 magnum, and will blow the head clean off your shoulders, have to ask yourself a question ... do you feel lucky punk?"

"I Gusta know" LOL 

Top 3 classic cars/year

1. 1966 Shelby Mustang GT 350R
2. 1966 Shelby 427 Cobra 
3. 1969 COPO 427 Camaro

Top 3 Chinese Foods

1. Happy Family - (Local joint) But ... Lobster, shrimp, scallops and veggies in a white sauce (OMG)
2. House Fried Rice - Made right with eggs and noodles and veggies (plus chix, pork and beef) ... a meal in it self.
3. Extra egg rolls and duck sauce


----------



## Dromond

Top 3 Chinese Foods

1. Lo Mein
2. Sweet and Sour Chicken
3. Fried Rice

Top 3 Gemstones

1. Opal
2. Alexandrite
3. Emerald


----------



## Rojodi

Top 3 Gemstones
1. Diamond (snicker snicker)
2. Garnet
3. Opal

Top 3 Peppers
1. Dr.
2. Cayenne
3. Cracked Black


----------



## kyle

Top 3 Peppers

1. Julius Peppers - All Pro NFL Defensive End. And a ridiculous athlete. 6'6" 285 lbs. In High School, as well as Football, he played basketball and was a 
SPRINTER on the track team.
2. Green peppers - Just the basics 
3. Red peppers 

Top 3 CRAFT beers

1. Lagunitas - Little Sumpin' (7.5%)
2. New Belgium - Voodoo Ranger - Imperial Ale (9%)
3. New Belgium - Voodoo Ranger - Juice Force IPA (9.5%)


----------



## Donna

Top Three Chinese Foods:
1. Egg Rolls
2. Egg Foo Young
3. Lemon Chicken

Top Three Gemstones:
1. Emeralds
2. Aquamarine
3. Moonstone

Top Three Doctors:
1. Dr. Who
2. Dr. Leonard "Bones" McCoy
3. Doc Holiday

I don't drink beer, craft or otherwise, so I have to skip that one


----------



## MattB

Top Three Doctors:
1. Frankenstein
2. Phibes
3. Fever

Top Three SNL Performers
1. Phil Hartman
2. Eddie Murphy
3. Dana Carvey


----------



## kyle

Top 3 SNL Performers

1. John Belushi
2. Dan Aykroyd
3. Chris Farley

Top 3 Comedians

1. Rodney Dangerfield
2. George Carlin
3. Chris Rock


----------



## MattB

Top 3 Comedians

1. George Carlin
2. Dave Chappelle 
3. Norm Macdonald 

Top 3 Dairy Queen items

1. Blizzard (literally any of them)
2. Dilly Bar
3. DQ Burger (so underrated!)


----------



## Donna

Top Three Comedians (this is hard, I have an odd sense of humor)
1. Fluffy!
2. Dana Carvey (who can forget 'choppin' broccoliiiii!") 
3. Liza Schlesinger 

Top Three DQ Items:
1. Thin Mint Blizzard
2. Chicken Strip basket
3. Banana Split 

Top Three Power Metal Bands:
1. Unleash the Archers
2. Dragonforce
3. Pre-St. Anger Metallica


----------



## kyle

3 Metal Bands

White Snake
Def Leppard
Motley Crue

Top 3 Pizza Places (Chain Store)

1. Marco's
2. Marco's
3. Marco's

Sorry to be redundant - but NOT even close


----------



## Donna

kyle said:


> 3 CLASSIC Metal Bands *fixed it for you
> 
> White Snake
> Def Leppard
> Motley Crue
> 
> Top 3 Pizza Places (Chain Store)
> 
> 1. Marco's
> 2. Marco's
> 3. Marco's
> 
> Sorry to be redundant - but NOT even close



Top Three Classic Metal Bands
1. Judas Priest
2. Black Sabbath
3. Rainbow

Top Three “Modern” Metal Bands
1. Tool
2. Avenged Sevenfold
3. Disturbed 

Top Three Pizza Places
1. Cherokee Brewing & Pizza Co. (Dalton, Georgia, local I think)
2. Campanella’s (St. Pete, Florida, local)
3. Papa John’s


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Top 3 Pizza Places 
1. Kings NY Pizza ...local chain 
2. Primanti Brothers 
3. Pizza Hut 

Top 3 Dipping Sauces 
1. Chik Fil A sauce 
2. Heinz 57 
3. Cocktail sauce


----------



## kyle

Top 3 dipping sauces

1. Honey Mustard
2. Chinese Duck Sauce 
3. Chunky Blue Cheese

Top 3 Actors

1. Kevin Costner - 3000 miles to Graceland? Really? (lol) 
2. Robert DeNiro
3 Clint Eastwood - Everyone probably associates him with Dirty Harry (and rightfully so) but ... Bridges of Madison County, Grand Torino, Play Misty for Me, 
The Eiger Sanction, Every Which Way but Loose, etc. etc.


----------



## SSBHM

Top 3 cookies

1. Chocolate chip with pecans
2. Chocolate butter cookies
3. Almond Russian Wedding cookies


----------



## redhottie

top 3 cookies
cranberry white cocolate chips
pecan sandies
cherry chocolate chunk

top old movies
its a wonderful life
quiet man
hatari
top 3 side dishes
mustard potato salad
side salad with ranch
boston markets creamed spinach


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Top 3 side dishes
Loaded baked potato
French fries
steamed summer veg on the grill

Top 3 obscure bands.

Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers
Hickman-Dalton Band
Backyard Tire Fire


----------

